

Show HN: Turkish Prime Minister manhandles citizen @Soma @Turkey - ziyasal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFZ-wjvR5F4

======
ziyasal
Video has been deleted by Turkish Government from Youtube. Alternative
available at here [http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1ut124_erdogan-
vatandasi-b...](http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1ut124_erdogan-vatandasi-
bakin-nasil-yumrukladi_news?start=2)

